# Help needed to connect lumia 720 to internet via laptop wifi



## akhilc47 (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi,
My laptop is connected to internet through a proxy server. It has a proxy address like hproxy.abcd.xx and a port no-3128. It also has an authentication procedure. I've to type my username and password for connecting. Now I've a lumia 720 with me and I want to browse internet on my phone using laptop as a wifi hotspot or something like that. My friend is able to do this using his android phone. But he says he has done rooting and some other softwares. If you have any idea how to do this please tell me. I don't want to use internet through my phone connection(airtel) since it's too costly. I just got this phone today so I have no idea about this. 
Thanks for reading


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 3, 2013)

I guess you just want to share your laptop's connection with your phone, which apparently is simply a hotspot task. You just need to install connectify, then create an adhoc connection, through which you will be able to share your connection to all other wireless devices, that's it.

PS: This has nothing got to do with rooting.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 3, 2013)

Here , this might help you. Connectify-Me
Its having a premium version with several features and the free version which simply allows you to share the internet and set a password.

And it doesn't requires rooting or anything. Rooting* is only required in certain android phones which want to enable wi-fi tethering (sharing phone's internet connection to laptop over wi-fi.)


----------



## akhilc47 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank you guys. Let me try this

It's not working. After installing connectify an activation screen came up and it was not able to connect. Then a dial up connections window came up asking me to connect(like the window which will appear at the end of playback in kmplayer,if you've seen it.). But my internet connection is through LAN cable with proxy and authentication. Still it's not activated. After that anyway i opened the software and saw that hotspot name and password were greyed out may be because it's still not activated. Below that there is an 'internet to share' option,but in that list there's no local area network option! so I don't know what to do. I think it's not identifying the LAN internet. But I'm posting this using the same internet! btw I already have installed autoproxy,mHotspot and Wifi hotspot creator softwares which all look kind of same. But still no luck with this. It would be really helpful if you could suggest any ideas. Thank you guys for reading.

I downloaded another software VirtualRouter. It also has the same kind of interface, I gave an id and a password. There is LAN in share option, so I selected that. Now I can see the wifi spot in phone and connected to it. VirtualRouter also shows 'windowsphone' in connected peers. But still I am not getting internet on the phone. There is an advanced option in the phone where I set my proxy and port number,but still no luck. I think somewhere I should put my authentication details also. But there's no space for that and phone is neither asking for it. I'm now stuck with this phone unable to install a single app or browse


----------



## Sudh4r (Jul 3, 2013)

One Quick Question Guys - Does Windows Mobile supports AD HOC networks?


----------



## akhilc47 (Jul 3, 2013)

HEY IT'S WORKING (PARTIALLY) NOW!!

I connected to the internet using virtualrouter. Now when I opened the ie on phone it asked authentication and as soon as I gave the name and password of my network it started loading pages. Went to google then tried playing a video on youtube but showed that this video can't played. Anyway what I wanted was to be able to download from store. Unfortunately store is still not working. It's not asking for any authentication and just says can't connect to store right now!! There's something more to be done. If anyone has any opinion please share this post is already becoming a monologue.



Sudh4r said:


> One Quick Question Guys - Does Windows Mobile supports AD HOC networks?



I tied ad hoc but phone was not even detecting any network. Don't know if it'll support or not.


----------



## red dragon (Jul 3, 2013)

akhilc47 said:


> I tied ad hoc but phone was not even detecting any network. Don't know if it'll support or not.


Now,what does that mean?Both with connectify and virtualrouter you were trying to make an ad hoc connection.
In android there are workarounds to connect to ad hoc networks,ios supports it natively,no idea about WP.


----------



## akhilc47 (Jul 3, 2013)

red dragon said:


> Now,what does that mean?Both with connectify and virtualrouter you were trying to make an ad hoc connection.
> In android there are workarounds to connect to ad hoc networks,ios supports it natively,no idea about WP.



I mean I tried to connect using windows ad hoc but it was not detecting. I mean it is not showing in phone wifi list.I don't know why it's like that. But VirtualRouter is working. But still outside ie nothing is working. I think I have to put authentication details somewhere donno where. ie is always asking it and hence it's working.


----------

